# King betta?



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was at petco today buying plants and stuff for my diy c02 project. I stopped and looked at the bettas and saw fish labeled as king bettas. There was BEAUTIFUL shiny looking blue and red one which I just wanted to take home. I'm generally pretty good with self control but this was just something else... I felt heartbroken leaving without it  While in the store I was planning to buy him, a large critter keeper and heater (for my other betta) and give gabe to my brother (and forget about his annoying tail biting issue). But I remember reading plakats were more aggressive than other tail types and I wasnt sure how the king would get along with the cories in the 10 gal. the king bettas cups were kept in their own little seperate compartment within the rack so they couldnt see eachother. When I took 2 cups and put them together they didnt flare :/ When i did the same for a pair of delta's they did flare... I was confused (and I reminded myself I had another fish already) so in the end I had to leave him. I have done research and there is so much confusion. Some people think they are oversized plakats, some think they are hybrids, and some think that they are an entirely different species. As for aggression some think they are shy and peaceful and others say they are bloodthirsty killers. Anyone here have a king? what are they like? are they more aggressive?

As much as it kills me I will probably not get him but I am still curious about them.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I can only talk about mine. He's a complete wuss. He never flares and he's generally very skittish. He runs from a reflection of himself and hides in the back of the tank. He'll stress stripe over the littlest thing but he loses them pretty quickly. Also, he's the healthiest Betta I've had. He's never had a fin rip or any health problem. His finnage is perfect. 

The 'wuss' exception is feeding time. He's an AMAZING jumper and he'll dolphin leap out of the water at my hand even when I'm cleaning the tank. He scares me with his jumping. He's easily cleared the tank by several inches, one time landing on the rim and sliding back into the tank (he got all stripey over that too.) A lid with NO gaps is essential.

I've never tried him with anyone else. I toyed with the idea of adding him to my 16 but he's SO big I was afraid that if he DID end up being aggressive towards a cory, that he'd easily kill one. I wasn't willing to take that chance.

I'm not sure about their lineage. I've read that they're a half giant plakat. I've read that they're a breed called Chupang Raja which means King betta in Indonesian. 

Here's a Kilo video so you can see what a scaredy cat he is. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2v0kLtRLQQ


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a "king" plakat in my 29G community tank. He poked the kuhlis a bit at first, and chased the juvie (female) guppies a bit, but he quieted down quickly. I think it helped that I introduced him last, so he didn't feel the other fish were encroaching upon "his" territory.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My king was very calm. He only flared at female bettas and was very peaceful...I miss him 

So from everybody elses experiences they seem more peaceful than others.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say they're probably like all other bettas, it just depends on which you pick  I myself picked up a HMKing and he flared just like any other betta. He was 30 bucks so I said heck naw, but if he'd been cheaper I'd have gotten him. 
Anyways, back on topic, I'd say you just have to hope it would do well with other fish. If not...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

AHHHH. I absolutely couldnt stop thinking about him. Him and his little cup have been haunting me all day during class, driving, everything. Today during Art history I just itched to get up in the middle of class and take him home. Do you guys think I should take him? I'll make sure gabe is properly taken care of (I'll do the water changes myself if its necessary) when I give him to my brother. If he doesnt work out with the cories I have a time period to return him right?

I just have never had "the calling". I though you guys were being dramatic but its too real... I just picked gabe because he was the prettiest of their lousy selection at the time I got him. I did grow to love him though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd say get him. Within a few days he'll realize they're not bothering him and will forget about it.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

You should get him, or it'll bug you for like, ever lol. I felt that way with my Veteran, I saw him at a Walmart in such gross conditions and I left him there and for two days it absolutely killed me until I finally drove back over there and bought him. Also with my recent, Christmas, as soon as I saw him I picked up his cup and just carried him around, even while looking at other Betta's, it was pointless cause he was the one. Never felt "the calling" with Valentine or Laborday, but still of course I love them, but in my opinion it doesn't happen often so definitely at least try him out.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Huh I didn't know there were any differences with the king ones. At my Petco there has been the same king there for weeks. I feel bad that so many of them live there lives there.. :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its unfortunate. I plan on getting a new king and one of the huge female plakats from my Walmart and breeding them.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know, While I was looking at the king there were these 2 girls looking at them as well. One of them said they were ugly -_-


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

PKs are such nice fish. It's a shame people don't see their beauty. They don't have the long finnage but they also don't have the problems that come with that long finnage. And they're SO fast, they can turn on a dime. They're really a joy to watch when they have the room to get up to speed. Kilo is an amazing swimmer.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

lol! that'll be a big betta!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Kings aren't giants BTW they're just big. Real giants can get up to 7 inches in length. I've seen a pic with one in a tank with a 3 inch female (who is really big for a betta anyway) and she could probably fit in his mouth!


----------

